# MLK bunny hunting



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I went rabbit hunting with my brother on 115 acres of CRP ground in Highland county. It was the first time I have gone rabbit hunting in 5 years. We managed 5 rabbits, and I hit four of them. Only fired 5 shots on the day. Not too bad without a dog! Jumped a few pheasants, saw a nice buck, and had a great time









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice bunnies..and good shootin!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Excellent post.


----------

